# Jointer mounted Mortiser - Usefull?



## Ziffster (Mar 18, 2013)

I will shortly be upgrading my Jointer shortly and wondering what experience others have had with Jointer mounted mortisers like the one pictured below:










Are they any use - or are standalone bench top devices just as good (which often cost half as much as these accessories)?

I don't do a whole lot of MT joints right since currently such a hassle (right now when I do make an MT joint I use my router to cut mortise & sliding bed table saw to cut tenon) instead taking the easy of either using a Kregg Joint or doing a biscuit joint.


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

Seems like it would get in the way when walking boards down the bed.


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

+1 with the above, unless that table collapses or takes down, it would definitely hang up on something.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

+2 with above. I like to be able to walk a long board through the jointer and the mortise attachment would be in the way. For M&T work I have a router mounted horizontally in a table that I use to cut the mortise.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have never been a fan of multi-function machinery.
Bill


----------



## Ziffster (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes the unit comes off easily, but the European machines seem to take a better approach by mounting the Mortiser on the backside so it's out of the way (unless you want to locate the unit against a wall).


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

This seems like a reasonable way to increase the work output of the motor.

Each job usually requires resetting everything on a mortiser, so nothing would be lost in removing it and placing it on the back (or on a shelf) when it's not in use.

I have the Laguna mortiser on a shopbuilt base and the footprint is a nuisance.

That said, I'd much rather mortise with the Laguna than with my Jet benchtop. The former is a sweet running finesse machine that does a great job and the latter is a bit on the crude in the hand-me-some-more- biceps sort of way.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I had a Robland J/P with a mortiser on the side. The mortiser
was robust, accurate and fun to use. Setting it up was
quick too.


----------

